# JCM 600 Head



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone here own/owned or had any experience with one of these? I've never had anything to do with model (either fixing or using). I've got a chance to pick one up and would like to know a bit more about what people's thoughts are on them.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah theres one on ebay right now going for cheap im assuming. it will most likely be crappier than the jcm 900. jcm 900s are fine and i like them but i really dont know what to expect from the jcm 600. they look like the recent MG marshall head


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't regularly browse ebay, so hadn't seen that one. This one belongs to a fellow whose Garnet Session man I am fixing right now. He just got it in another trade from his brother on the west coast. He's a blues player and loves his garnets, so he doesn't want the Marshall. He's going to drop it by this weekend and let me give it a test drive for a couple of days, so it should be interesting to see how it measures up.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had my JTM-60 combo since new, about 10 years now. I really like it. Channel switching (2 chan), 4 ECC83s and 2 EL34s.
Mine is the 2-12 combo (JTM622), I just found a matching 2-12 bottom cab for it.
My JCM800 (4010) combo stays home, I gig with the JTM-60. No it doesn't sound quite as good as the 4010, but close enough and the channel switching is something I need. If you're looking for 'Fender' clean, I don't think you'll find it here. If you're looking for decent Marshall crunch, you will.

The JTM60 became the JTM600 became the JCM600. Other than the exterior changes, I believe they are the same amps.

From Dr Tube: "The JCM600 amps were introduced in 1997, superceding the JTM60's, and discontinued in 2000. Circuit wise the JCM600 amps were identical to the JTM600 amps. The styling was changed to more modern standards though."

I have read many complaints about overheating problems, guys installing louvers and fans etc. I've never had a single problem with mine. These amps do seem to want proper warm up - switch on power, wait a couple mins before turning on standby.

Try it out, crank it up. I think they can be a really good buy. Ripper, if you have a 4-12 cab on hand, try it. My head really loves the 4-12s now.

Channel switching, master volume, tube Marshall. One hell of a lot better than most in the price range.

---
I just looked at that one on Ebay. If I didn't already have too many amps, I'd be chasing it.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info Dwagar,
I've got a couple of 4x12's here I can run it through. I don't really need another amp, you know how it goes  

I'm not looking for Fender clean (got enough fenders for that), but one can never have enough "crunch" amps and I don't own any modern type marshalls, so it might be a fun one toplay with. 

Any idea what this head would be worth? I may have to adjust the repair bill on his amp...just kidding..hehe


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The JTM60s had a retro vibe to them - here's a pic off the net of what mine looks like with the extra cab:










Not a lot of guys have ever seen one, let alone tried one, so they aren't too popular. IIRC they were pretty expensive new, so they didn't sell as well as the lower priced Marshalls.

That's the good news and bad news of the pricing. You should be able to get it pretty cheap, but when you go to sell it, well...

I'd suggest you keep an eye on the one on Ebay, it's in Ontario, and use that as your price guide when you talk to the guy.

Mine are equipped with the factory G12-70 Marshall Heritage Celestions. Open back combo and closed back ext cab. I'd be interested in your take on testing it with different speakers.
Oh, and those 34's should be Svetlanas from Marshall. With a used head no telling what tubes are in it now.

And if you're into recording, these heads are equipped with an XLR out. Which I've always scratched my head over, as that takes the speakers out of the loop.


----------



## G.A.S. Man (May 5, 2006)

I've got a JCM 600. Actually the JCM 601 the 1x12 combo to be more specific. I ended paying $500 for it used, if that gives you a price reference. I think I got a fair price. The amp has that typical Marshall tone and tons of features like separate channel EQ and reverb. 

I jam with another guitarist that has a JCM 800 1x12 combo and putting them side by side, I think the JCM 800 blows the doors off the JCM 600. Perhaps adding a 4x12 would help? Regardless I still plan on keeping mine. 

The link below has some info on the JCM 600's as well as owners manuals & schematics.

http://www.drtube.com/marshall.htm#JCM600

Good luck with the bidding! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

GASman, when I plugged the second cab into mine, I was pleasantly shocked.

I THINK they are 60 watt at 8 ohm, since your speaker (as was my 2-12 s in the combo) are 16 ohm, you're basically running at 30 watts.

When I added the second cab I expected to push more air, but I didn't expect such a huge volume increase. 

If you can, try adding a second 16 ohm cab to the external jack.

However, having said that, my little 1 -12 JCM800 50 watt 4010 is one of the loudest amps I've ever heard. I don't actually know how loud it'll get, I've never been anywhere that people would allow me to crank it all the way, lol.

The difference between 50 watts and 60 watts is negligible, but I've read the 800s can actually push up to around 75, so they are underrated, where the JTM is overrated without the extra cab. Course, I could be wrong, lol.


----------

